# Avatar's journal



## UAVFISH (Mar 22, 2017)

got him 4 days ago, or when this is later, March 18, 2017

Currently having a problem... not warm enough. We do not have a heater but we WILL get one! I am trying to solve this by bringing the lamp from my room and having it over him also with a blanket around the tank.
The water is warming up and I have noticed he is getting happier with this temporary change.
His tank was cleaned and taken care of, so don't worry, i'm not not taking care of him... Just temporary problems.


I will be back soon with normal but unscheduled updates! :smile2:


----------



## UAVFISH (Mar 22, 2017)

~~UPDATE~~

Still no heater but I put a teddy in the blankets cradling arms to try to get a heat conductor... I hope the teddy does his job...


----------



## UAVFISH (Mar 22, 2017)

~~UPDATE~~

Heyo it is me with another update!
I moved Avatar (that's his name if you did not understand the title) into my room and got a better surrounding warm-up system going on! the temperature is getting better every minute! I just want to get a heater fast though because I cant see him unless I uncover the aquarium...


----------



## UAVFISH (Mar 22, 2017)

~~UPDATE~~ 

If I keep the water where it is and how it is it should be perfect until I get a heater!


----------

